# Stainless steel ice cube trays



## westcoastmom (Jun 7, 2006)

Does anyone know a source for stainless ice cube trays that have no plastic?

Thanks


----------



## luv2hike (Jul 3, 2007)

I've been looking for metal ice cube trays, too. I want to puree organic foods and freeze them ice cube trays for our baby.

Here's a link that has aluminum and silicone ice cube trays. Click the links on the left side of the page to narrow down the material it's made from: http://www.nextag.com/ice-cube-trays/search-html.

Anyone know if the aluminum trays would leach heavy metals into food? I'm not sure which is worse -- plastics or aluminum. Is silicone a better choice? I thought silicone nipples (for baby bottles) were healthier than plastic.

--Deb


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

I found a metal one at the thrift store. I would love to get some more but haven't seen any.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Would a mini-muffin tray work? Just an idea, I've not done it.


----------



## VeganCupcake (Jun 13, 2007)

I've heard that more expensive, natural-colored silicone is pretty safe. Multi-colored stuff might have some questionable dyes in it.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

i have also been lookin for Stainless Steel ice trays for well over a year now...i wish i knew where to find some


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the website treeman. My grandparents used to have metal ice cube trays--we threw them out! Oh, what I wish I had known then.... I'll be ordering the trays when they come in.


----------



## j_e_n_n_y (Sep 13, 2007)

I've been looking for these also...I think the problem was that I was looking for stainless steel ice cube trays, but the vintage ones were all aluminum. There are a ton out on eBay:

http://search.ebay.com/aluminum-ice-...0QQ_trksidZm37

There are also a few reproductions out there...just do a Google search.

Is aluminum safe for ice cubes?


----------



## m0mto3 (Jun 2, 2005)

I remember my mom used to have them when I was a wee one (we're talking scores of years) wish I had them now! I'd try estate sales... you may get lucky


----------



## MamaMamaMama! (Sep 30, 2006)

Wow I would really think twice about the aluminum; it's a really dangerous heavy metal. From what I have been reading it's especially dangerous when it binds with glutamate (think msg and other food additives with glutamate) and fluoride (think fluoridated water); it becomes way more toxic. So even just plain old tap water with ice made in aluminum trays would be worse than plastic, in my opinion.

Just my two cents. I would love to get some stainless steel ones, though.


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

Awesome!! Thanks for the link realgreengirl!! Now to continue with the stainless popsicle mold search!!


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

i ordered mine from amazon cause i couldn't find them anywhere else until i just saw the above link...anyhow, they are supposed to arrive Friday and I am soooo excited. we have made do without ice for years now cause i was too paranoid to use the plastic ones so this is a big luxury







:


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.thetickletrunk.com/produc...Ice_cube_trays

here is another link to the store someone mentioned months ago...just another choice from where to order =-)

and also, i read that many people make a tray of ice, then crack it out and store it in a stainless bowl and then make another tray....that way they can have lots of ice


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Are those ones made for breastmilk stainless steel?

Nope. looks like medical grade plastic

http://www.sensiblelines.com/shop.html


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah, that said flexible plastic on those breastmilk trays.

i guess you could use the SS ones for bm.

i got my new stainless steel ice tray 3 days ago. we are on our 10th+ tray of ice. i want to fill a stainless steel bowl with our ice reserve but we are eating it too fast.

funny...ice has become the highlight of our lives these past couple days. dh even told me i didn't need to waste ice in his thermous...that i could just refrigerate his water as normal instead of wasting our ice in it


----------



## ochopeces (May 28, 2009)

I used tickle trunk for ice cube trays and love them. their customer service is great too. Also, I purchased food storage containers with a clasp and rubber seal which I love for traveling with homemade food to restaurants.


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

I want some too! I can't believe I overlooked the ice cube trays in my zealous de-plasticizing (ongoing...). DH will laugh; he already thinks I'm silly for using filtered water to make ice. Our tap water contains ammonia and chlorine so no thanks on that.


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

Check a marine supply store, or marine flea markets as they're frequently used by boaters. We've found two that were all SS, the outer shell, as well as the inner divider, the rest were SS shell, but plastic dividers (which broke constantly!)


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Here you go:

http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Stee...9274623&sr=8-1

And if you look at the link about what other users bought, you'll find ss muffin pans, baking seets, loaf pans, etc.

Someone mentioned popsicle molds. Wal-Mart sells stainless steel condiment cups (2 ounces - dixie cup size) in their kitchen department. It's a pack of 4 cups, made in India, for $1. They work well as popsicle molds. This is what they look like - they're just cheaper at Wal-Mart.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I've had luck freezing breastmilk in mini muffin pans.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

http://lifewithoutplastic.com/boutiq...ray-p-409.html

I love all the stuff on this site. And they do have stainless steel cube trays!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeah, was just coming in to link to Life Without Plastic. They JUST released that product.

Also, I don't know anything about this either way, but since folks were talking about this - they say:

Quote:

This ice cube tray is made of high quality food grade stainless steel 18-8. It is dishwasher safe. Please be aware that this ice cube tray has been re-constructed in stainless steel out of an old aluminum model. We suggest not using aluminum ice cube trays available on E-bay or at a garage sale as tiny particles of toxic aluminum could end up in your iced tea.
So, just so you weigh that in your considerations.


----------



## curt5944 (Feb 9, 2011)

try this web site http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Steel-Ice-Cube-Tray/dp/B0027V9OR0


----------



## curt5944 (Feb 9, 2011)

try this site bbc///www.amazon.com/Stainless-Steel-Ice-Cube-Tray/dp/B0027V9OR0


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

took us years to find them....

www.organicgrace.com/node/1037


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

I am now, as an advertiser, allowed to tell you that we sell these on our website. It is something our family personally searched for for many years. We have been so happy to find them at last and be able to offer them to our customers

http://organicgrace.com/node/1037


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

I remember the stainless steel ice cube trays we had when I was a kid. I wonder if my Mom kept them.


----------



## Rodrigo Alonso (Dec 13, 2011)

I bought metal ice cubes.

After trying them I threw them away.

Probably I should have returned them for a refund.

The reason is taht they are very ehavy, and when used

with a glass or a cermic mug, or any glass container,

I find that it is very easy for those ice cubes to hit the bottom

of teh glass hard and chip away a piece of glass,

withouth one notiving it,

and oen would them porceed to drink and to give your baby,

a chip of glass that could damage your body as it goes though you

swallow, etc.

They are heavy enough and its surface is hard enough that one has to

tilt a glass and slide them on the side for them to reach to tyeh bottom.

If you just dropped in it would certainly berak the galss.

They could be used into plastic container, but once those things are at home,

they are an accident waitng to happne,

and it would be a silend accident, becuase swallong a small chip od glass is something

that would be veryu difficult to figure out.

So at home could get sic, and even doctors would ahve a hard time figuring it out,

because glass does not come up of x rays clearly and small chip is too small.

The chemical content, like heavy metals, possible but iunlkkely,

but to me it is a distracting thought, because I think the

chiping of glass is more of a problme.

I connected to this page becasue I wans looking in the wbe to see if someone had

consider this aspects, but these cubes seem to be new, and a lot fo people are just talkong about getitng them.


----------

